#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 毛毛作品賞析 >  > [動漫] [漫畫]折紙戰士G……

## 银狼之吻

台灣漫畫家周顯宗最新作品（其他作品：獸王傳奇、折紙戰士等），講述折紙戰士25年後的故事，大災難後人類文明幾乎毀滅，地球上被稱爲獸人的怪物橫行，人類借助折紙係統研發了折紙警察來對抗獸人。經過25年的發展，人類文明複興了，一個叫做黑暗勝利的組織爲了創造獸人的理想鄉而向人類宣戰。故事從主人公易章旨成爲了折紙警察，對抗黑暗勝利組織開始……
     有不少獸人出場，第一部分是狼人，第二部分是吸血鬼（蝙蝠人……）有鷹人客串第三部分是魚人（一群……），第四部分是蝴蝶人、鷹人、燕人以及主角龍人獸化，第五部分是其他更多的獸人，主要有三個植物獸人（？這算獸人嗎？）、熊人和豹人，兩只犬人客串……（未完……）
       現在還在連載中，進度不明，大陸只能一個月看一話……
     （笨狼第一次在這個版上發帖，希望沒發錯……如果有誤請原諒……謝謝……）

----------


## sanari

> 台灣漫畫家周顯宗最新作品（其他作品：獸王傳奇、折紙戰士等），講述折紙戰士25年後的故事，大災難後人類文明幾乎毀滅，地球上被稱爲獸人的怪物橫行，人類借助折紙係統研發了折紙警察來對抗獸人。經過25年的發展，人類文明複興了，一個叫做黑暗勝利的組織爲了創造獸人的理想鄉而向人類宣戰。故事從主人公易章旨成爲了折紙警察，對抗黑暗勝利組織開始……
>      有不少獸人出場，第一部分是狼人，第二部分是吸血鬼（蝙蝠人……）有鷹人客串第三部分是魚人（一群……），第四部分是蝴蝶人、鷹人、燕人以及主角龍人獸化，第五部分是其他更多的獸人，主要有三個植物獸人（？這算獸人嗎？）、熊人和豹人，兩只犬人客串……（未完……）
>        現在還在連載中，進度不明，大陸只能一個月看一話……
>      （笨狼第一次在這個版上發帖，希望沒發錯……如果有誤請原諒……謝謝……）


台灣的進度我不確定
因為我沒買他的連載X刊(那個X應該是*月*吧)
單行本的進本是到第10集
就這樣

----------


## xx2

> 台灣的進度我不確定
> 因為我沒買他的連載X刊(那個X應該是*月*吧)


不是月刊　是半月刊拉（１個月出２本）　
這本我有買
現在的進度　李燕 所長在獸人收容處然後被海水淹末
                        曉蝶 小龍 在通路被海水淹末
                        小易生死不明
                        吳(蛇)跟黑暗領導人對打(其實在拖時間)
2月份進度的就這樣

----------


## 银狼之吻

大陸地區是一月一刊的，很慢啊……單行本現在也才到8……
（沒想到有回帖的啊……呵呵……）

----------


## 澈翼

植物獸人…

看到這個很想笑

植物人是吧ＸＤ

（我還是喜歡第一部）

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

台灣印象中已經1X集了..

由元氣少年連載(半月刊)

現在小易正在跟異龍王打很兇..

小哲仍然沒有消息...

小獸還是喜歡第一部阿...

----------


## zazun

這部我最萌的是署長  :Wink:  
反正他也算獸人
有再看這部的人不多..

----------


## 银狼之吻

覺得還是第一部好看，對第二部缺乏愛啊……
大陸的單行本到現在也才到第9本啊……
回過頭看看自己以前發的帖，感覺有些怪怪的啊……
覺得以前的自己很幼稚啊，呵呵~

----------


## 楓羽 月嵐

台灣沒記錯的畫

小獸最後看到的是13集

小獸很想念小哲阿阿阿~~

----------


## geotso

我記得小哲中間有出來串場一下
他說他在那邊過了幾個月吧?
第二部跟第一部感覺起來差好多
看G只是為了表示對作者跟本土漫畫的支持吧...
話雖如此...我今年才把元氣停掉的說

----------


## 月下白狐

我看到最新一集了
本以為壞人首領是小易的爸爸....沒想到只是個臉部發爛的替身（被無情給植入狂龍的基因繼續可怕的實驗  :Exclamation:  ）
話說漫畫家把摺紙的科幻兼魔法想像跟獸人加在一塊，真是個好點子

----------

